# Free 50 gigs of storage for LIFE!



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

Just noticed this when reading on Pulse app. So BOX is giving away free 50gigs of cloud storage for life. Just signed up and got mine no problem. Now I have a total of 100gigs with Dropbox & BOX very sweet. Just taught I'd share what I found. :beer:

Here's the link for who ever wants or needs it: https://www.box.com/signup/o/dell_50...urce=pulsenews

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Box's file size limit for the free version really messes with it being functional cloud storage.

sent via electro magnetic radiation.


----------



## Bajanman (Feb 2, 2013)

sk8 said:


> Box's file size limit for the free version really messes with it being functional cloud storage.
> 
> sent via electro magnetic radiation.


Yeah I here ya. On the 250mb upload limit. But that's why I have a Dropbox account. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

